# May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 April 2014)

Good morning everyone, and welcome to the May 2014 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 10 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between May 1 and May 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Wednesday, April 30 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## bigdog (23 April 2014)

FAR thanks Joe,

Drilling has started and the SP is dropping!
17-Mar-2014 		0.0530 closing price	
26-Mar-2014 		0.0610 closing price
22-Apr-2014 	 	0.0430 closing price

*FAR’s African story is unfolding - Investor presentation*
April 2014
http://far.live.irmau.com/IRM/Company/ShowPage.aspx/PDFs/1852-30502258/InvestorPresentation

*Investment highlights*
• West and East Africa exploration focus
• 8.5+ billion barrel prospect inventory*
• Funded for 3 wells commencing April 2014 : 
Gross farmout value ~US$230M
• Testing approximately 1.5 bbbls * prospective 
resources commencing April
• Partners for drilling with Cairn Energy, 
ConocoPhillips, Milio International
• 5 wells to be drilled in next 12 months
• Approximately $28M cash
• Significant upside potential in portfolio
• Healthy pipeline of projects
• Board with significant E&P experience


----------



## Joe Blow (23 April 2014)

Thanks for getting the entries started this month bigdog! 

Before I forget, I'd just like to remind those entering to please post a brief reason explaining why you chose that particular stock. One or two sentences is enough, although more is always welcome.

If the stock and the reason for entering it are the same as the previous month, please feel free to simply post the same explanation again.

Many thanks!


----------



## Des P (23 April 2014)

UNX again please Joe  the report came out on how much tonnage of Graphite they have ,now just waiting on the Quality


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 April 2014)

CVN again please Joe.
An oiler due for a run up. 

gg


----------



## drillinto (23 April 2014)

BHP is the n °1 world mining company


----------



## Purple XS2 (25 April 2014)

*AHZ*- Admedus, my serial tip of the month.
Biotech stocks, both here and on NASDAQ, have experienced a substantial _correction_ these past 2 months, but we may surmise the bottom has been found, from which the better value stocks shall resurge quick and hard.

Admedus is at least a 3-trick pony: medical equipment sales, heart surgery patch (approved, and sales promotion in progress), and vaccine projects (early days, but promising).

Last traded at $0.13, giving a market cap (v. roughly) of $150 M. High water mark late 2013 of $0.185.

Regards,

P


----------



## ROE (25 April 2014)

Purple XS2 said:


> *AHZ*- Admedus, my serial tip of the month.
> Biotech stocks, both here and on NASDAQ, have experienced a substantial _correction_ these past 2 months, but we may surmise the bottom has been found, from which the better value stocks shall resurge quick and hard.
> 
> Admedus is at least a 3-trick pony: medical equipment sales, heart surgery patch (approved, and sales promotion in progress), and vaccine projects (early days, but promising).
> ...




You beat me to it .. I was going to put AHZ in after analyse their reports it doesnt look too bad...they meet all the milestone these guys don't mess around and set realistic goal and meet and exceed them..with some Aussie biotech stocks having trouble getting FDA in the US and this guy has it in the bag and the market hasn't been giving it any credit


----------



## Iggy_Pop (25 April 2014)

AVB, Finance being sorted outfor copper production, a few brokers have changes sentiment to a strong buy

Iggy


----------



## Tyler Durden (26 April 2014)

GNC please.

Their SP has gradually risen in the last month, on what I suspect are rumours that the government may change their stance on the take over previously knocked back.


----------



## Miner (26 April 2014)

MEJ for me Joe. If this can not be accepted please replace MEJ with PXG .
I noticed MEJ thread had no posting and hopefully I will be the lone winner for the first time in the tipping this time
Purely speculative tipping without any head or tail . Simply putting this way when I researched and put the tipping - I lost so what makes a difference.
Stand by
PXG - I am hoping to turn around though the company is having shortage of cash at this point. Another speculation to win the tipping.


----------



## DJG (26 April 2014)

Can I get AGI - Ainsworth Game Technology - Just from a pure technical standpoint. Had bit of a run up and will wait and see if it keeps going another 10 or 15%.


----------



## Sdajii (28 April 2014)

SYR for me this month, thanks Joe.

I don't expect any imminent news, but believe the fundamentals justify a higher price. I'm actually hoping it may drop based on technicals etc. as I'd like to take a position, but if it doesn't at least I may do well in the competition


----------



## Panaman (28 April 2014)

VENUS METALS CORPORATION LIMITED (VMC)


----------



## gerkin02 (28 April 2014)

TPD,Talon Petroleum thanks Joe.

After a challenging first 12 months I am hoping the companys AGM at the end of May,will bring some positive direction.

With a market cap of around $2.1m and only 102m shares on issue,good news could create a sharp re-rating.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## jonnycage (28 April 2014)

MSV  MITCHELL SERVICES

just a penny hopeful 

JC


----------



## Buckfont (28 April 2014)

I'll go Horizon Oil (HZN), thanks Joe.

Expanded acreage on PNG, and the progressing of the Stanley condensate project there.

Currently in a trading halt with pending news on a takeover from Roc Oil, due to be lifted tomorrow. Hope the horse doesn't bolt early!!


----------



## Anmar (28 April 2014)

Joe,

Put me down for WHL this month, 
WHL Energy announced that the Republic of the Seychelles has signed formal documentation approving Ophir Energy's previously reported farm-in to the company's large offshore Seychelles exploration position. Under the agreement Ophir is farming-in to earn a 75% interest in the company's offshore Seychelles petroleum exploration project area. 

Thanks


----------



## hhse (28 April 2014)

*UNS - UNILIFE CORPORATION*

Buy low, sell high ... well this stock has been down heaps within the month and it looks like it has support around its current level. Company blames this on short sellers in the market.


----------



## jbocker (29 April 2014)

Anmar said:


> Joe,
> 
> Put me down for WHL this month,
> WHL Energy announced that the Republic of the Seychelles has signed formal documentation approving Ophir Energy's previously reported farm-in to the company's large offshore Seychelles exploration position. Under the agreement Ophir is farming-in to earn a 75% interest in the company's offshore Seychelles petroleum exploration project area.
> ...




Anmar, you mean WHN. And a good call too. New director seems have brought in a lot of interest.

Joe I will have *SMA *thanks. Increasing earnings over several months. I am hoping there will be a shift in interest in the stock that may start an increase in price. Hopefully I will just pip Anmar after massive increases to both of us.


----------



## springhill (29 April 2014)

RFL thanks Joe.

Reason - taking advantage of price dip leading into share placement, followed by potential share price rise in anticipation of mortgage platform related acquisitions.


----------



## Anmar (29 April 2014)

jbocker said:


> Anmar, you mean WHN. And a good call too. New director seems have brought in a lot of interest.
> 
> Joe I will have *SMA *thanks. Increasing earnings over several months. I am hoping there will be a shift in interest in the stock that may start an increase in price. Hopefully I will just pip Anmar after massive increases to both of us.




Joe,
A correction to my entry, WHL should read WHN, Thanks JB and good luck with yours too.


----------



## noco (29 April 2014)

PRR thanks Joe.

PRR are now calling for volunteers to trial the C-VAC for Ovarian Cancer.


----------



## Serpentis (29 April 2014)

KNL - Kibaran Resources

Undervalued graphite play. No idea if it'll bounce in May, but a few of its peers have re-rated over the last couple months, maybe it's this guys turn!


----------



## Assasin (29 April 2014)

CTR please Joe.

About to announce drilling success on a large scale. IMO 

Cheers


----------



## pixel (29 April 2014)

AGO, thanks Joe;
assuming Shanghai has found support, our iron ore miners should turn around as well.

AGO is arguably one of the best, if not THE best, profitable, low-cost io miners available. 
I just hope they don't start their rally a day early ...


----------



## Crom (30 April 2014)

AVQ thanks Joe,

What a drawn out saga this has become!  SMM have now finished their part in the trial (dispute with AVQ involving land holders and Gov't - very messy), and now AVQ gets their turn.

While nothing will be settled over the period of this comp, perhaps some little ray of light/hope may emerge that will re rate the Sp a little.

There is no doubting the resource and commitment of Axiom (AVQ).


----------



## Knobby22 (30 April 2014)

HGG Henderson Group

British based fund manager that will rise in value as the $A falls. (Assuming a bad month ahead)


----------



## Craton (30 April 2014)

SCI again thanks Joe. Placement completed and drilling started at Sellheim QLD.

The Sellheim project lies in the Charters Towers-Ravenswood province which historically produced over 20 million ounces of gold from a number of different operations, many of which continue to be in operation. The province is known for epithermal and intrusion-related and/or hosted gold deposits.


----------



## systematic (30 April 2014)

*YOW*  please Joe.

Chocolate is always a good bet.


----------



## odds-on (30 April 2014)

WHC please Joe.

Latest announcement was not that bad, so overdue a little rally.

Cheers


----------



## Ijustnewit (30 April 2014)

*ENT*  Just a late pick , has had lots of drilling results of late also throw in a trading halt and a ASX price query. What will happen next is anyones guess ?

Cheers IJN


----------



## basilio (30 April 2014)

CSE Thanks Joe.  I believe the movement in SYR as a result of confirmation of the offtake agreements will move CSE along the road.


----------



## rcm617 (30 April 2014)

ACL please Joe.
Results of Phase 3 trials for HA-Irinotecan in metastatic colorectal cancer due this quarter. Showed good results in the Phase 2 trials , so every chance of this being repeated. Might get a good run up to results.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (30 April 2014)

SOC(sovereign gold) for me please Joe.

Hugely sold off gold explorer thanks to management befuddling, scaring investors out the door.

Owns the very prospective Mt.Adrah site and a drilling program is underway.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 April 2014)

FCR please.  Taken a bit of a knock recently so I will make it a support play at .


----------



## damdin (30 April 2014)

*MYA* please

The graph looking promising, plus hopefully some good news will come up to move price next month.


----------



## bathuu (30 April 2014)

I will go with *EMX* this month please Joe,

As usual just punting.


----------



## VSntchr (30 April 2014)

ADO please.

Perfect night for a pick of the comp with quarterlies coming out after close, but I have no time to search thru for a hidden GEM.

ADO might finally announce a commercial deal over the coming month which may tick the price up enough to put me into contention.

Cheers and good luck to all.


----------



## peter2 (30 April 2014)

*OTC*: please Joe. 

Price is trending up and is near its yearly high. Recent weakness might be opportune for next months comp.


----------



## burglar (1 May 2014)

FCN Falcon Minerals please, Joe.

The falcon is perching again, but may fly in May!


----------



## barney (1 May 2014)

*RIE* if not too late thanks Joe .....

Another cash strapped minnow. They have some prospective ground, but have been forced to farm out at a discount to stay alive. Got belted down 23% today so it may have some chance of a rise over the next month


----------

